# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  HDD ушел в PIO mode

## rem110

HDD ушел в PIO mode.Есть диск SEAGATE 80gb 7200об.Пробовал разные методы,и через регистр и BIOS ничего не невыходит вернуть в Ultra DMA. Пробовал из диспетчера устройств удалить первичный( вторичный ) IDE канал .Не помогло. Вопpос к знаtокам,что можно сделать?

----------


## SMARTER

Интересно а в БИОСЕ какие параметры выставлялИ

----------


## rem110

BIOSe пробовал авто и юзер, у меня Р4 1,5GHz,RAM 1,GB

----------


## cyberdemon

мамка на чипсете Нфорс? или Интел?..хотя какая разница....изначально возникла такая проблема или после каких либо действий с твоей стороны...во всяком случае попробуй перевесить на Интел - ИнфИнсталл...а на Нфорс-Нвидиевские дрова для мамки..

----------

